

Startups to Watch: GazeHawk - jgershen
http://adage.com/article/digital/10-startups-watch-gazehawk/229848/

======
codabrink
This is a little off topic, but I can't stand sites that make me click 'next'
10 times just to read their article.. It instinctively makes me not want to
read it.

~~~
amcintyre
Related to your off-topic comment: read the comment on the article site. :)

 _Edit:_ Because it will probably get taken down, it says "Another great
startup you should look out for is SlideshowAssassins, it goes and kills
authors and webmasters of crappy sites that whore out for ad clicks their
articles by spreading them across stupid, pointless, annoying slideshows."

------
libraryatnight
Quite a few of these were check-in/advert type applications. I can't make
myself even try these things, like foursquare facebook places, etc. I just
don't like the idea. Anyone I want to know where I am, knows where I am.
Adding lots of ways to sell me stuff after I check-in, or just straight up
following me around tracking live for marketing purposes, solidifies my
resolve to not use these things.

------
seagaia
I can't say I would absolutely need any of these things, but their uses seem
like they would work well in special cases, like some with some big company or
something. I suppose there is a market for these things, but overall I'm not
sure how necessary they really are...I think I may just not be reading about
them detailed enough, nor do I want to cut down on the hard work of these
developers, but how necessary is the next step in social TV, or something..

------
angryasian
So I'm assuming that has to be done in a physical location where user testing
is done ? I can't imagine this being a product for home use.

~~~
bkrausz
Nope, our main advantage is that we can be run in a user's own home. We use
ordinary webcams, so if you have a laptop or webcam attached to a desktop we
can track you.

~~~
angryasian
whats the incentive for people to allow you to track them ? I hope you're not
relying on deals

~~~
systemtrigger
They pay testers via PayPal: <https://www.gazehawk.com/tester/signup/>

------
hc83000
too many ads...

~~~
libraryatnight
Ad laden page to discuss applications that track you so that they can
ultimately send you more ads.

